# Monkfield Snake Rack?



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

So basically, i've had a search about over the past week and can't find anything on the subject. So thought i'd ask the knowledge of you guys. I've currently got my royal and two corns all in separate Monkfield Terrariums. These are wooden vivs with a glass front and a glass window in the lid. In the back of the vivarium is two pieces of glass and polystyrene slid in under the viv within which you slid in your heat mat to make it one whole piece, as opposed to having the mat stuck to the bottom of the terrarium.








The plan is to put these terrariums in a rack format, on draw runners as they open from the top and they weigh a tonne to be lifting in and out of a rack all the time. My question is, am i better off leaving the heatmats within the slot they're in now and finding a way to fix them in there so they don't slid out, or is there a way to put the heating underneath the actually terrarium (on the rack). Surely the heat wouldn't make it through half inch wood, polystyrene and two layers of glass? 

The thought crossed my mind to just remove the glass and polystyrene but this leaves a half inch deep hole at the back of the terrarium that the little buggers would find their way out of (They're only young!).

Any help or advice would be much appreciated,
I won't be ditching the terrariums any time soon as they costed 80 quid each and they're only a few weeks old! 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Great display vivs but as you have found out, they don't stack..

The heating system is great with the plastic, personally this project sounds a bit long winded..why not sell them and with the money do:

The Ikea Snake Rack Hack – Pax / Komplement - bethscofield.com

What size are they for 80 quid a pop, the 36" i'm guessing as the 30"s can be bought for 54?


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

I love the style and look of these over rubs that's the main reason I didn't get rubs to begin with. Not sure of the size but they were complete kits with thermostat and heatmat included (was in a rush at the time!) Hence the higher price. I actually paid 60 quid each but they were priced at 79 or 89 each  

I'm thinking just effectively make some drawers for them and fit the heatmats in place?


----------



## RoyalWeston (Dec 1, 2013)

I know this thread is a bit old now but my local pet shop has been working with monkfield to make stackable vivs like this and I have to say they look awesome Terra Vivs


----------

